# Spiderman 3 vs. POTC: At world's End vs. Shrek the Third



## Bender (May 25, 2007)

Between these three  action packed movies which did you like the most? 

If you ask me it was Pirates of the Carribean: At world's end that movie was just awesome man. I can't think of any other movie I enjoyed more then that. Spidey was lacking kinda, too many villains and bored me. Shrek The third..Bleh.. Justin Timberlake I hate you and not as much funny as the last movies.


----------



## Moondoggie (May 25, 2007)

I personally liked both Spiderman 3 and POTC At World's End.
But if I have to choose one, I'd say Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End.
I really enjoyed it, plus pirates are a plus.


----------



## Jaculus (May 27, 2007)

PoC 3. I hated Spiderman 3.


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2007)

Spiderman was cool. Pirates was totally lame. Haven't watched Shrek.


----------



## Superrazien (May 27, 2007)

Pirates all the way, so frigging epic and the Music was just amazing.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 27, 2007)

Pirates was ok..Spiderman kicked its ass..  The whole ending of Pirates was retarded especially with Calypso. Everyone I know thinks it either sucked..or just was ok. I think it was ok obviously.  Anyway Shrek sucked.  Spiderman's fight scenes were much better than Pirates, and the story for both of them sucked but thanks to the fight scenes I choose Spidey. And another thing about Pirates..it wasnt as funny as the other two and at times I was wonderin when the hell the movie was going to end.


----------



## Angel Eyes (May 28, 2007)

Spiderman 3 wasn't so good. I watched it twice, and although I enjoyed it, it paled next to PotC:ATE. Just my personal preference, but I thought that Pirates was just...better...than spidy 3, in every aspect.


----------



## Seany (May 28, 2007)

Spidey alll the way. Potc just wasn't as good, and i know that Shrek won't top the two.


----------



## Molekage (May 28, 2007)

they were both good movies with a lot of plot lines going, but because pirates resolved its numerous plotline better than spidey, it was a better movie


----------



## Gene (May 28, 2007)

Pirates 3. Shrek 3 was meh and Spidey 3 was fail.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 28, 2007)

I didn't like Spider-Man 3 very much.  I'm probably letting my bias for Venom get in the way though.

Pirates 3 was possibly the best movie I've seen this year.  The only movie that comes close is 300 IMO.

I haven't seen Shrek 3, but I heard it wasn't that good.


----------



## Jaga (May 28, 2007)

poc 3 was pretty damn good, but spidey 3 for me!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

Molekage said:


> they were both good movies with a lot of plot lines going, but because pirates resolved its numerous plotline better than spidey, it was a better movie




Pirates didnt resolve all the plotlines at all..the whole Calypso thing was dumb and a waste. Also, the pirate lord crap was pointless..and why did the British navy run away? There were so many they could have easily taken down the Black Pearl at least..


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Pirates didnt resolve all the plotlines at all..the whole Calypso thing was dumb and a waste. Also, the pirate lord crap was pointless..and why did the British navy run away? There were so many they could have easily taken down the Black Pearl at least..



They didn't run away they got fuckin pwned also the Flying dutchmen was against them so they had no chance.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

They ran away...lol and yea Dutchman would probably get them since they cant die, but they woulda killed Jack and all of the others.


----------



## ViЯaL (May 28, 2007)

Shrek 3 was funny but it lacked the in-your-face adult humor like the last 2. The whole movie didnt have one cussword in it. Though it alluded to some


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2007)

POTC. Spiderman 3 was good. Shrek don't look horrible but havent seen. And POTC was fucking amazing. FORTY FIVE MINUTES OF CLIMACTIC ACTION!

I havent been this impressed since Helms Deep.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 28, 2007)

POTC was the best of the three.  i didn't really feel like Spiderman 3 lived up to the hype.  Shrek was good for a cartoon movie.


----------



## shuinz (May 28, 2007)

POTC beats spiderman  easily, spiderman 3 had like 10 mins of good action and the rest was a chick flick and POTC was just epic. Haven't seen shrek 3.


----------



## WILD CARD (May 28, 2007)

Shrek 3 was just not good. Spiderman 3 failed big time whil POTC was decent and okay so POTC for me.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 28, 2007)

potc ...was better in every single way compared to spiderman 3 shrek was good but jack sparrow...come on...come on lol
the ending was even better "take what you can , give nothing back...drink up me maties yo ho"...much better then spideys ending and shreks ending


----------

